# hoping for a savior



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

email that i received from one of the volunteers at the local shelter;




> There is a woman who just escaped domestic violence. She is living in a battered women's shelter and had to flee her home leaving her 4 cats behind. The cats are alone in the house and in DESPERATE NEED of a home IMMEDIATELY. It is a very sad situation and hopefully we can save these cats.
> 
> Panther – Male. 13 years old FIV+ – He is a lover, not a fighter. Gets along well with others. Fully up to date on shots and fixed. No teeth due to AIDS.
> 
> ...



the location is central connecticut. i would be willing to drive any/all of them to meet someone willing to help.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

I live pretty much in central CT! I'd love to take one, but I'd have to ask my parents first because I live with them. Or I could ask my brother if he and his roommates would be willing to take one. They already have two cats and a rabbit, but I feel like they might be willing...


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Krista2882 said:


> I live pretty much in central CT! I'd love to take one, but I'd have to ask my parents first because I live with them. Or I could ask my brother if he and his roommates would be willing to take one. They already have two cats and a rabbit, but I feel like they might be willing...



that would be great!

if you can help out let me know either here or send me a pm and i will give you all of the contact info.

i will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Krista2882 (Jan 26, 2012)

It's not going to work out... sorry!


----------



## Whaler (Feb 13, 2011)

Krista2882 said:


> It's not going to work out... sorry!



no problem, thanks for trying!


----------

